# Suse 9 und terratec sixpack 5.1 problem



## risco (17. November 2003)

Hallo!
ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das neue suse 9.0 geholt, es läuft prima aber meine soundkarte will nicht richtig funzen...
Ich kann zwar was hören aber nur leise und ich höre meinen subwoofer nicht.
ich hab das terratec sixpack 5.1 an einer 5.1 lautsprecher anlage angeschlossen.
unter windows läuft es einwandfrei... was kann ich da machen?ausser auf windows zu bleiben oder neue soundkarte holen oder auf sound zu verzichten?

danke im vorraus
risco.

ps.
wollt ja noch hallo sagen weil ich hier neu bin.! 
in diesem sinne: HALLO!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. November 2003)

Ich hab das Problem bisher mit jedem Linux gehabt...vielleicht kennt wirklich einer eine Lösung, die es uns erlaubt unsere schönen 5.1 Sound-Kanäle zu benutzen.
Linux scheint an sich nur die beiden Front - Kanäle anzusprechen.

Es gibt verschiedene Soundmanager unter den Linux-Distris (OSS, ALSA..) ist da irgendeiner prädestiniert für 5.1?

PS: hab nforce2 onboard 5.1 sound auf meinem gentoo 1.4


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. Februar 2004)

Also, bei mir läuft das ding wie sau.

Nur halt ohne den Optischen Ausgang.
Der ist mir eigentlich sehr wichtig.
Aber ich habe auch keine Lust mir eine neue Soundkarte zu kaufen...

Die treiber sind vom ALSA..

Wegen dem leise... Log dich mal als root ein, und geh auf das Kontrollzentrum. Dann auf Yast2 und auf Sound. Dann die Soundkarte auswählen un dauf ändern klicken. Im Mixer einfach mal die Lautstärcken hochziehen. Bei mir klappt es dann einwandfrei...


----------



## hempi (21. Februar 2004)

huhu ich bin auch neu.

Hab auch ein Problem mit meiner Sixpack 5.1 aber ich höhr gar nichts, was hast du denn gemacht das die überhaupt läuft

Greez 

hempi


----------



## SpitfireXP (22. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hempi _
> *huhu ich bin auch neu.
> 
> Hab auch ein Problem mit meiner Sixpack 5.1 aber ich höhr gar nichts, was hast du denn gemacht das die überhaupt läuft
> ...



Ich habe sie einfach nur erkennen lassen und automatisch konfigurieren lassen.
Dansch noch die Lautstärken eingestellt, fertig.

P.S.: Das mit dem 5.1 läuft doch nicht so richtig. Ist mir nur vorher nicht aufgefahlen, da ich einen Externen Decoder habe, der das Signal hochrechnet. Sorry


----------



## hempi (24. Februar 2004)

ja hab sie inzischen auch zum laufen bekommen aber mein mircofon will einfach nicht gehen
ich bin darauf angewiesen das Teamspeak funktioniert aber leider gehts nicht, weiss nicht mehr weiter


----------

